# Specialty box packaging/Cake questions



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have been making a lot of specialty fondant cakes, and I will be making some cakes like the pink cake box site in the near future.

For my 1 and 2 tiered cakes I would like to buy some specialty cake boxes.. i.e. pink, blues, stripes, fancy kind of boxes.

I live in Canada but dont mind buying from the U.S. if I have to. I have done some research with no good results.

Secondly, where is a good source for cake add-on's? Speciality toppers, star add-on's as featured on the pink cake box site?

Last question (I promise!) I know there is different colours of premade fondant available, in my area the only thing I can find is white. I ask this because I had issues making a red fondant a few weeks ago, and I am about to venture into chocolate brown fondant. The basic food colours just dont produce the same look however. I would ideally like to replicate every colour under the sun with my dyes and colours, can I ask what some of you may be using to achieve this?

Thanks so much in advance,
Colin


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe I am being black balled because I am a pro caterer. But I still feel these questions are great ones to ask. However, I will find the answers myself if no one has any input thus far and add them to this thread for future reference.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't be discouraged, as you well know chefs are a busy lot.

I don't know if you can use these boxes since they may not be food grade, but check out

Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource


----------

